# Silentloop + Ryzen 5 Hohe Temperatur im idle



## Jawuest (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab seit einer Woche meinen PC zusammengebaut. Da es mein erster Selbstbau-PC ist bin ich mir an manchen Stellen etwas unsicher und frage daher hier nach.

Verbaut sind folgende Komponenten
- AMD Ryzen 5 1600x
- Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gaming 3 (Bios Version F5)
- Be quiet Silent Loop 240
- Corsair Vengance LPX 2x8GB 3200MHz
- MSI GTX 1060 6Gb Gaming X
- Samsung 960 evo 500 GB NVME / M.2 SSD
- WD-Black 2TB HDD
- Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt (wird bald erneuert)
- Be Quiet Pure Base 600 Gehäuse

Der Radiator der Silent Loop ist an der Gehäusefront und die Lüfter sind im Push Betrieb davor und pusten kalte Luft von außen ins Gehäuse. Dann habe ich noch einen Lüfter am Heck und einen im Deckel die Luft nach außen pusten. Die Radiator Lüfter sind am CPU-Fan Anschluss und die anderen beiden sind über die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses angeschlossen. Die Pumpe ist am CPU-Opt Anschluss und lüft immer mit voller Drehzahl.

Ich habe den PC bisher noch nicht wirklich belastet, da mich die Temperaturanzeige etwas skeptisch macht. Der Ryzen 5 1600X wird im Leerlauf (Energieoption Höchstleistung) laut Ryzen Master 40-60° warm. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob ich die Lüfter am Radiator mit 800 RPM oder auf voller Last bei 2000 RPM betreibe. Die Temperatur bleibt so hoch. Ich weis, dass es einen 20° Offset gibt, jedoch macht mich die ganze Sache doch etwas skeptisch. Die Messwerte springen gut und gerne auch mal von 40 auf 50 ° und teilweise sogar deutlich über 60° ohne Last. Der Radiator selbst ist Kalt.

Da ich zum ersten mal selbst einen CPU-Kühler verbaut habe, habe ich nun Angst, dass ich mir den CPU zerschieße, weil ich etwas falsch einstelle/verbaue. 

Die Lüfter lassen sich ja Temperaturgeregelt ansteuern. Durch die stark schwankende Temperaturmessung drehen sich diese aber auch mit einer stark schwankenden Geschwindigkeit. 

Hier mal meine Einstellungen/Messwerte. (Komisch finde ich auch, dass einer der 12 Threads voll ausgelastet ist, obwohl kein Programm im Hintergund o.Ä. läuft)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mache ich etwas grundlegendes falsch, oder ist das hier "normal?

Reicht es aus, wenn ich die Lüfter mit 800 RPM laufen lasse?
Ab welcher Temperatur soll ich die Lüfter höher drehen lassen, wenn die Messwerte so ungenau sind?
Kann ich mich trauen den CPU Takt im Ryzen Master hochzusetzen (z.B. auf 3,9 oder 4,0) wenn ich keine gescheiten Temperaturangaben habe?
Soll ich das Bios auf Version F6 Updaten?


Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Mai 2017)

Sind das die Pure Wings? Also die Standard-Lüfter? Die machen wohl nicht besonders viel Druck.... Hast du noch mit anderen Programmen versucht, die Software zu ermitteln oder nur mit Ryzen Master?
Und wie kommst du darauf, dass deine CPU voll ausgelastet ist? Ich sehe da im Task Manager 14%, was eig nichts besonderes ist...


----------



## Jawuest (2. Mai 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Sind das die Pure Wings? Also die Standard-Lüfter? Die machen wohl nicht besonders viel Druck....


Ja, die lagen bei der Silent Loop dabei.



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hast du noch mit anderen Programmen versucht, die Software zu ermitteln oder nur mit Ryzen Master?


Ja, mit HWinfo und mit dem Gigabyte Appcenter (System information Viewer)



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du darauf, dass deine CPU voll ausgelastet ist? Ich sehe da im Task Manager 14%, was eig nichts besonderes ist...


Meinst du den Satz?


Jawuest schrieb:


> Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob ich die Lüfter am Radiator mit 800 RPM oder auf voller Last bei 2000 RPM betreibe.


Blöd formuliert.. ich meinte damit, dass die Lüfter unter vollast laufen, also bei Höchster Drehzahl.


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. Mai 2017)

Bei Ryzen lohnts sich ein BIOS-Update. Auch könnte man dort die Gehäuselüfter einstellen. Ausprobieren hilft den Sweetspot zw. Lautkeit und Kühlung (evt. mal CoreTemp versuchen)zu finden. Und schmeiss bitte das Hamburg-NT raus und bau etwas Gescheites ein bei so neuer und hochwertiger Hardware.
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

Jawuest schrieb:


> Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob ich die Lüfter am Radiator mit 800 RPM oder auf voller Last bei 2000 RPM betreibe.


Hierzu musst du aber die Drehzahlen eine weile drehen lassen, denn Wasser reagiert ja auf Temperaturen träge. Zudem hast du 6 Kerne wo die Temperatur abgeleitet werden muss, das darfst du auch nicht mit einem vier Kern Prozessor vergleichen der dann vielleicht dazu noch mit Untervolt betrieben wird.

Eine Wasserkühlung muss in diesem Sinn weder leise, noch kühler sein.
Es kommt immer ganz darauf was gekühlt werden muss, bei welcher Radiatorenfläche und darauf bezieht sich dann wiederum die Drehzahl der Lüfter.

In diesem Sinn wirst du ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperatur finden müssen was für dich ok ist.
Vielleicht kannst du die Spannung des Prozessors untervolten, damit müsstest du dann noch etwas Temperatur einsparen.


----------



## Jawuest (2. Mai 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Bei Ryzen lohnts sich ein BIOS-Update. Auch könnte man dort die Gehäuselüfter einstellen. Ausprobieren hilft den Sweetspot zw. Lautkeit und Kühlung (evt. mal CoreTemp versuchen)zu finden. Und schmeiss bitte das Hamburg-NT raus und bau etwas Gescheites ein bei so neuer und hochwertiger Hardware.
> Gruß T.



Ok, hab das schon öfter gelesen, trau mich da aber fast nicht ran, weil ich das noch nie gemacht hab. Ich probiers einfach mal und hoff, dass nichts schiefgeht  
CoreTemp zeigt bei mir 0° an... Und das NT kommt raus sobald ich wieder Geld übrig hab xD



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hierzu musst du aber die Drehzahlen eine weile drehen lassen, denn Wasser reagiert ja auf Temperaturen träge. Zudem hast du 6 Kerne wo die Temperatur abgeleitet werden muss, das darfst du auch nicht mit einem vier Kern Prozessor vergleichen der dann vielleicht dazu noch mit Untervolt betrieben wird.


Hab ich auch gemacht. Hab jeweils 20 min mit der jeweiligen Drehzahl laufen lassen und die Temperaturentwicklung aufgezeichnet. Kam beidesmal fast dasselbe raus. Das die 6 Kerne mehr Abwärme produzieren klingt logisch. Wie groß sind da so die Temperaturen der Ryzen 5 Prozessoren?




IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung muss in diesem Sinn weder leise, noch kühler sein.
> Es kommt immer ganz darauf was gekühlt werden muss, bei welcher Radiatorenfläche und darauf bezieht sich dann wiederum die Drehzahl der Lüfter.
> 
> In diesem Sinn wirst du ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperatur finden müssen was für dich ok ist.
> Vielleicht kannst du die Spannung des Prozessors untervolten, damit müsstest du dann noch etwas Temperatur einsparen.



Den Kompromiss verstehe ich. Nur wundert es mich, dass ich trotz hoher Drehzahlen eine so hohe Temperatur habe, die auch noch dermaßen schwankt, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die 50-60° im Leerlauf mit dem 20° Offset sind, und daher in echt 30-40° herrschen?


----------



## Chimera (3. Mai 2017)

Bei AMD CPUs muss man seit Jahren schon sehr skeptisch sein bzgl. den Temperaturen, welche einem Tools ausspucken. Core Temp ist da so ein Problemtool. Bisher hab ich noch nix gegenteiliges gehört, dass mit Ryzen endlich das uralte AMD Problem mit den nicht korrekt auslesbaren Temperaturen behoben ist, ergo nicht zu sehr auf Angaben von Tools vertrauen. Nimm z.B. meinen FX-6300: laut AMD Overdrive hab ich bei dem unter Last sagenhafte -215°C! Ist schon geil-o-matisch, vorallem wenn man mit Luft kühlt  Eigentlich sollten die grossen SL den Ryzen problemlos kühlen können, denn bei meinem 125W Phenom @4Ghz mit erhöhter Spannung reicht sogar die kleine 120mm Silent Loop (ok, sie läuft mit 2x 120mm Silent Wings 3), um das Teil nicht ins drosseln kommen zu lassen. Ich hab mir mittlerweile aber angewöhnt, dass ich bei AMD CPUs immer 2 externe Sensoren anbringe: einen am IHS und einen an der Rückseite der CPU, so hab ich immerhin halbwegs realistische Werte (auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass es innen sicher noch deutlich wärmer wird).
Anstatt sich zu sehr an möglicherweise(?) falschen Werten im Idle aufzuregen, solltest du erst mal unter Last gucken, also in Spielen oder nem Bench wie dem 3D Murks. Wenn da hohe Temperaturen ausgelesen werden und die CPU drosselt, ja dann ist was nicht ok. Bedenke: ne CPU hat genügend Sicherheitsfunktionen, die nen Prozi noch vor dem Hitztod drosseln. Und hast du auch mal geschaut, ob die Pumpe überhaupt läuft? Man darf sie zwar nicht drosseln, aber wenn man sie an nem Fan Header am Mobo anschliesst, kann man trotzdem die Drehzahl der Pumpe auslesen (die sollte so um die 2200 U/min oder so sein). Wenn die deutlich unter 2000 U/min wäre bei 12V Betriebsspannung, dann hättest du wohl ein defektes/fehlerhaftes Modell erwischt und müsstest mal den Support von Listan/Be Quiet anschreiben.
Aber eben, bei AMD CPUs und Temperaturen muss man sich halt bissel umstellen, ist nicht wie bei Intel (wobei selbst dort nicht zu 100% korrekt ausgelesen wird). Ist aber kein Weltuntergang, den nwie gesagt: wird es der CPU zu heiss, dann drosselt sie sowieso und spätestens dann weiss man, dass die Kühlung nicht ausreichte 

Edit: Zum Thema Core Temp und Ryzen: ALCPU Forums • View topic - AMD Ryzen Support. Da muss man wohl abwarten bis zum nächsten Release.


----------



## Jawuest (5. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die auführliche Auskunft. 

Habe nun mal das Bios Update aufgespielt und nun werden im Appcenter von Gigabyte die selben Temperaturen angezeigt wie im Ryzen Master. Konnte jetzt die Lüfterkurve so einstellen, dass die Lüfter erst bei ca. 60° und mehr schneller drehen.

Habe mal einen Cinebench gemacht und da gingen die Temperaturen nicht über 60°. Das dürfte ja ok sein oder?

Grüße, Jan


----------

